# Reverse Sneezing



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Is there anything I can do to help Jasper get thru his reverse sneezing episodes? Looks painful!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Laura, you can give Children's Benadryl..my Lily used to have real bad episodes of this...I took her to the vet and that is what they recommended..and it worked...hope Jasper feels better..:wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Cover his nostrils with your fingers. Stops the spasm right away when they start breathing through the mouth. And remember, it's not as distressing to the dog as it is to us!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia sometimes starts as soon as she hits the grass. She sounds like a little pig snorting her way down the street. First time she did that, I freaked out...but now I just tell her to calm down...*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

If I just talk to him calmly and sometimes just lightly massage down his neck/throat Tyler stops. He started reverse sneezing after the nasal bordatella vaccine. It irritated his nasal tissues.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Cover his nose, as Elizabeth said, or stroke his neck, as Sue said. Personally, I put my mouth over the dog's nose and blow, once. I works, but some people might not want to put a dog's nose in their mouth.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Cover his nose, as Elizabeth said, or stroke his neck, as Sue said. Personally, I put my mouth over the dog's nose and blow, once. I works, but some people might not want to put a dog's nose in their mouth.


I would!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Hey, if I can kiss her belly, I can put her nose in my mouth for a second...I'm always kissing her nose anyway.*


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I would be afraid of choking if giving Benadryl during an episode. My Yorkie used to have reverse sneezing and I would also talk softly and calm to him while gently stroking his throat and he's get over it quickly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

i asked my vet about this once and she said to give them something to eat.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Emma hasn't had a reverse sneezing episode but Bailey has from time to time and I usually just cover his nose with my fingers for a couple of seconds, and stroke his neck, throat, chest area - usually calms him down and stops the episode.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Cover his nostrils with your fingers. Stops the spasm right away when they start breathing through the mouth. And remember, it's not as distressing to the dog as it is to us!


this is exactly what I do and it really works


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree to NOT give any meds or food when the reverse sneezing is in progress. Benadryl can be given when it is over but food or liquid could cause aspiration into the lung. Even be careful giving water from a syringe allowing dog to swallow slowly each amount before giving more.


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

I just cover her nostrils and it stops right away. She seems to appreciate it


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I tried all those things mentioned here with Lily, and it absolutely did NOT work..she was reverse sneezing for days, and could not stop!!...that is why I took her to the vet and they recommended Benadryl...I assumed that Laura was not talking about ordinary reverse sneezing...sometimes in severe cases like what my Lily had, medical intervention is necessary!! Laura dear, if you can't get Jasper to stop, perhaps just call your vet and ask about the Benadryl...


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

aprilb said:


> I tried all those things mentioned here with Lily, and it absolutely did NOT work..she was reverse sneezing for days, and could not stop!!...that is why I took her to the vet and they recommended Benadryl...I assumed that Laura was not talking about ordinary reverse sneezing...sometimes in severe cases like what my Lily had, medical intervention is necessary!! Laura dear, if you can't get Jasper to stop, perhaps just call your vet and ask about the Benadryl...


Poor little thing! I can't imagine going that long with it nonstop. I bet that was scary for both of you! How do you get the Benadryl down during an episode? Do you use a medicine dropper and give tiny bits at a time? I would like to know just in case it ever happens with Leila or any friend's dog and they ask what to do. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

